# kubota b20



## brownsbotab20 (3 mo ago)

want to add a hydraulic thumb to my bt750 backhoe attachment. can i add an extra outlet to the spool? also want to check the hydraulic pressure on my 25 yr old tractor, can i add shims to the pressure release main if the pressure is below specs.


----------

